# substrate supports



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

has anyone heard of such a product before? i am planning to set up my second tank in the future and would like to find out where i can find these supports as i am looking to pile up my miracle gro soil to one corner but would not like it to collapse later on.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe just find a larger flat rock to put under?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i dont know, i was thinking of making one side of the back corner at least 3/8 of a tank high and i saw from a euro aquatic shop these support substrate bracing they used. so i was curious if anything similar can be purchased here too.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I've used egg crate to similar effect. You just have to cut it so it builds up tiered.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

but egg crates are made from cardboard. wont it turn to mush? or am i thinking about something else?


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

You're thinking of something else. When we refer to eggcrate with regard to aquariums, it's a square plastic grid used to cover and diffuse fluorescent light fixtures - you've probably seen it on the ceiling at your dentist's office! You can get it at Home Depot or similar, and it's pretty cheap.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/egg-crate-white-louver-2375-inch-x-4775-inch/924867


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

oh cool i have those in my store ceiling LOL i wonder if my father would notice one missing HAHAHA...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

check out how Oliver Knott sets up this tank http://youtu.be/

You can use thin Plexiglas instead of cardboard.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Yea lol i was referring to his work at the green machine using those supports. Was wondering if people sold them here. I love jame's nature chaos build at the greenmachine too


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i was actually referring to the supports that hold up the aquascape when it is sloped high so it does not collapse


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have never seen any thing for sale in Canada, but I try and avoid going in to the city as much as I can being from out west and all lol. I have used thin Plexiglas and made it with a few levels having mixed results. You can you GE I silicone to hold it in place, just let it sit for 48Hrs before you fill the tanks and rinse it down first as well. Silicone dose not make a structural bond with Plexiglas but this is not a structure it is more of a place holder.


----------

